# When the ex remarries an affair partner-article



## magoguen (Mar 23, 2016)

DivorcedMoms.com | Article


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

Wonder why she left the husband and moved out and he got the house, especially given that he was the one who cheated.

Would have been less painful if she didn't have to look at all those pictures of the party in her old house.

Could have handled the situation better.


----------



## magoguen (Mar 23, 2016)

Well I can't speak for her but my husband cheated and I left the marital home like it was on fire. I worked quite a distance away so it made more sense for me to move closer to work.

Also I'm pretty sure that no matter who keeps the house, they have to pay the spouse that's leaving half the equity of the house.

I think I handled my divorce just fine and i did the same thing.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

magoguen said:


> Well I can't speak for her but my husband cheated and I left the marital home like it was on fire. I worked quite a distance away so it made more sense for me to move closer to work.
> 
> *Also I'm pretty sure that no matter who keeps the house, they have to pay the spouse that's leaving half the equity of the house.
> *
> I think I handled my divorce just fine and i did the same thing.


I got lucky in this area. When my X left the economy tanked and we had almost no equity in our marital home. She wanted to buy our house but couldn't afford it so I had to refinance it and get her to quit deed it. During divorce the notion of equity came up but we didn't have it so she signed off the house was mine. Obviously things have improved at a rocket pace. If all goes well next month I will make 100k In equity in the sale of my home and I don't have to give her a dime. :grin2:

I feel no remorse for this as she was able to work on her career carefree the last several years while mine had to wait so this is very even


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

magoguen said:


> Well I can't speak for her but my husband cheated and I left the marital home like it was on fire. I worked quite a distance away so it made more sense for me to move closer to work.
> 
> I think I handled my divorce just fine and i did the same thing.


Not having children simplifies things quite a bit.


----------

